# Smoothies or blends for hedgehogs?



## dannysxu (Nov 27, 2011)

I just recently got a hedgehog and her name is amy  She's about to be three months old and I was wondering if perhaps there was some kind of blend I could make for her so I could blend in some meal worms or crickets because no matter how hard I try she doesn't seem to like them. I've tried introducing her to them every other day because I know how fickle hedgehogs can be, and I even tried cutting the insects in half and rubbing them around her mouth, but all to no avail :|


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I just cut the live ones in half and put them in her normal kibble.


----------



## dannysxu (Nov 27, 2011)

I tried doing the same, but she just tries eating around them and when all is left is little crumbs and mealworms, she stares at it and then walks to her wheel :roll:


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm sure she'll get it eventually. I lucked out and my hedgie is a bug eating machine. Just remember yours is still really young. One day she might take a look at one and decide to take a bite. She may spit it out or she may munch, either way she'll learn. I think. I'm pretty new to the hedgie world myself, but I am basing my opinion on what I know about other critters. It took forever for me to convince my rat babies that scrambled eggs really are food, but eventually they tried it and now I have to beat one back with a stick every time I try to eat eggs (I lost the other one on Friday, so I only have one left). She'll get curious eventually, promise.

If it was a reptile, I would say try the starve game, where you feed only the type of food you're trying to get them to eat until they eat it, but I think that would be bad for a hedgie.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, they can be ridiculously picky eaters. Pliny refused to eat wet cat food for ages; one night he must have accidentally tasted some, because he inhales it now!
So, be persistent. you could probably blend them in with some wet food/baby food - but that would only work if Amy will eat it!


----------



## dannysxu (Nov 27, 2011)

Finally! My little Amy is finally eating her mealworms! Now its a matter of getting her to calm down when I put them away after only giving her two or three. :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol: Hedgies are like little kids, always refuse something new and when they finally taste it, you cant keep em away.


----------



## hedgiemama (May 1, 2011)

When I first got my girl she refused them for a few months, so I stopped trying, but I tried again a few months later and she nibbled one and loved it. My boy right now is young and he doesnt want anything to do with a mealworm, but I am hoping in a couple months he will want to give them a try also.


----------

